
Ringing Bells Android 5.1 Smartphone for ₹251 ($3.6) - train_robber
http://www.hindustantimes.com/tech/india-s-cheapest-smartphone-from-rining-bells-to-cost-less-than-rs-500/story-w0HBt5qmDGkuWf0jeSh1IM.html
======
akshayB
This is really great news more and more people now will be able to access
Internet and connect with each other. My kudos to team who made this a reality
and initiatives taken by Government of India to promote projects like this. A
great deal of effort and innovation goes into keeping a price tag less than a
coffee at Starbucks here in USA.

